# Coach kicked my face in, why?



## TonytheHomie

Hey so I've been going to this new gym for nearly 3 weeks and have only a little experience in mma, so the other day the coach says time for light sparring, I had a light spar with someone else it was the norm, I sparred the coach next and it started out normal then outta nowhere BANG.. got hit with a huge hand, it sent me stumbling, I touched gloves and shook it off and began moving my head more so that it dint happen again, I swooped under and BANG he kicked me way harder in the face with his shin, I touched gloves and finished the session. does anyone know the reason why he would do this? was it to humble me/show me "whos boss", does he think I show promise? did he want to see if I could take a hit or if I'll come back the next day? was he just a jerk? I have a big lump on my forehead and a bruise across my nose and eye from my first "light spar" kinda annoyed.. he didn't really critique me afterwards either.


----------

